# SE-R Questions



## codered (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey

I'm a proud owner of a 05 Altima SE-R. The car is all stock except for the audio system. I'm looking to make some performance upgrades and have a few questions:

1) It seems that the Nismo cool intake is the cheapest way to increase horsepower, I understand it comes with a Nismo air filter, how does the nismo filter compare to K&N? Would it be worth replacing the nismo air filter?

2) Has anyone sucessfully installed a turbo system in there Altima SE-R? Is there any other performance upgrades I should be looking into?

Thanks for any help or advice.
Paul.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have the Nismo CAI on my 3.5SE 5MT. First thing I did to it, about a week after I got it. I have a K&N in all my other cars, but I kept the Nismo filter on this one. Haven't had any problems with it. Makes a bad-ass growl from under the hood when you get on it. Don't know of anyone that has turbo'd the SE-R, but 1 or 2 people have hooked up the 3.5.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

The Nismo CAI is made by AEM


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah there really are only minimal hp gains with just a cold air intake but it growls and sounds mean. The gains are noticable but small. I'm giving this info based on my bro in law's ride, so its not first hand information but people on other posts had the same answers. I have a question though, nismo just released their exhaust for 3.5se altima's but their is a fitment issue if you wanted it on the se-r. Does anyone know when or if nismo will be releasing an exhaust system specifically for the altima se-r? thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jwiist said:


> Yeah there really are only minimal hp gains with just a cold air intake but it growls and sounds mean. The gains are noticable but small. I'm giving this info based on my bro in law's ride, so its not first hand information but people on other posts had the same answers. I have a question though, nismo just released their exhaust for 3.5se altima's but their is a fitment issue if you wanted it on the se-r. Does anyone know when or if nismo will be releasing an exhaust system specifically for the altima se-r? thanks



sorry im calling you out on this one.. but minimal gains are not words the nismo intake knows.. read this bud..http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august05/nismo_intake/

"Not only does the NISMO intake for the Altima make power but it makes more power than any intake we've ever tested. How does 12.9 hp and 13.52 lb ft of torque at the wheels sound? Yeah, hard to believe but those are just the peak numbers. At 4800 RPM's the NISMO intake made 25.6 hp over stock and an astounding 28.11 lb ft more of torque. For once we're short on words about something. " 
IDK but 12.9hp is not minimal to me...


taken out of nissan performance mag


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

like i said earlier i am speaking on behalf of riding in my brother in law's car a couple of times before and after the intake. I know what they posted and I have heard from people on other sites that the gains can be felts but they aren't extreme. thats all i meant. by the way i ordered one myself last night so wen i install it next week i will give you a personal testimonial of the gains.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

sounds good..! i dont think nissan perf mag would lie about gains.. a dyno doesnt lie.. so im sure your gonna love it..


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah i hope so, are u planning on getting one also? I will let you know the results soon. I am still wondering if nismo is going to make an exhaust system specifically for the se-r, i sure hope so!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You can contact Nismo via E-mail from their website and ask, they get back to you rather quickly. I was looking for the Nismo graphic kit for my Altima, but they said it wasn't available in the US yet, and weren't sure wen it would be.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i have an injen right now.. but i have heard great things about the nismo.. and to be honest i am getting sick of the polished look of the injen one.. i wanted my engine to look different but now i want it to look stock and have everything match.. so i think im gonna get some money for the injen and get a nismo one..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nismo looks pretty good...Don't harass me , I know the engine bay needs cleaning..


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the informative reply's im about to go crazy I want this intake to be here so bad!! Well I'll let everyone know what I think when its installed. Thanks.


----------



## codered (Feb 14, 2006)

*RE: intake and oil/gas*

Hey

Thanks for all the feedback. Should I get my Nissan dealer to order-in the nismo cool-intake or is it a better deal to order online?

Another question - what is everyone running for oil/gas? I've been using Mobil 1 (changed every 6-7k) and premium 91 gas.

Paul.
05' Codered Altima SE-R


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey codered,
I'm not sure if you should get your dealer to install or buy the nismo intake. If they can get it for cheap and labor is cheap then by all means I would do it myself but labor is expensive where I live so I opted to find one online instead of from the dealer. I just purchased my nismo intake for 247.50 shipped brand new from mossyperformance.com, and I won't be paying anyone to install it because I will do it myself, just as you can also. I have also seen a nismo intake advertised for 230 from abcwholesalenissan.com, but after reading some of the testimonials people complained about used products so I didnt even want to bother with that. I called today about status of my order and it should be here by monday. I'll post pics and a review after the install. I hope this reply helped! Thanks, oh i am also running mobil 1 and premium gas as well.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mobil 1 and premium always! The compression ratio of the 3.5 engine doesn't like low octane gas. It could cause it to run a little rougher than usual and have a little spark knock, or at least in mine it did. Self installing the CAI is really up to you, it all depends on how mechanically inclined you are. I did mine myself, however, I ordered it from the dealer. Got it right cause I know a guy in parts.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

codered said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. Should I get my Nissan dealer to order-in the nismo cool-intake or is it a better deal to order online?
> 
> ...


whoa no!!! dealer will rape you in the asshole.. www.courtesyparts.com
www.mossyperformance.com
www.performancenissanparts.com


----------



## codered (Feb 14, 2006)

*RE: dealer*

Hey

Thanks for all the feedback. My dealer wants $400 CDN. I'm in canada so if I buy from the states I have to pay duty/taxes when it comes over the border so I'm still trying to figure out what the best deal will be.

thanks, Paul.

waiting for the good weather to put my 18's back on


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Just finished installing my new nismo intake. The only way i can really describe it is awesome. The install went really smooth and only took about 30 min. I would definitely recommend this intake to any other se-r owner.

A small description of the nismo sound:
1k-2k rpm's = stock
2k-3k rpm's = stock
3k-4k rpm's = stock
4k and above = a really really big smile on your face, and frown on the owner of the ride your passing


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

jwiist said:


> Just finished installing my new nismo intake. The only way i can really describe it is awesome. The install went really smooth and only took about 30 min. I would definitely recommend this intake to any other se-r owner.
> 
> A small description of the nismo sound:
> 1k-2k rpm's = stock
> ...


I loved the way my intake sounded on my Alti, as well as the looks on the faces of the people who heard it. Quiet when you want it to be, and turned heads when you wanted it to.


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

so far I have been reading good things about the NISMO intake.. would anyone happen to know if the warranty would be voided if I got it installed?? My car is leased and screwing up the warranty would be the last thing I want to do, especially since im splitting payments with my parents lol


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

WHENEVER YOU DO AN INSTALL OF AN AFTERMARKET PART, THE DEALERSHIP WILL TRY TO SAY THAT IT WILL VOID THE WARRANTY BUT THE REALITY IS THAT, BY LAW, THEY CANNOT DO THAT UNLESS THE DAMAGE WAS CAUSED DIRECTLY BY THE PART YOU INSTALLED. FOR EXAMPLE, IF YOU INSTALL A NISMO INTAKE AND THE MAF SENSOR GOES BAD, THE WARRANTY IS VOIDED BUT IF YOU INSTALL THE INTAKE AND YOUR BRAKES GO BAD, THEY CANNOT DENY YOU BECAUSE IT IS NOT DIRECTLY RELATED. I AM ALSO LEASING MY 05 SER AND I'VE MODIFIED THE INTAKE, EXHAUST AND ECU BUT I HAVE KEPT ALL MY PARTS SO IF SOMETHING DOES GO WRONG (GOD FORBID) I WILL BE SURE TO RE-INSTALL THE FACTORY PARTS AND ACT LIKE I DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't remember what it is called, but the dealer has to actually prove that the aftermarket part caused the failure of the part. Most of the time, the consumer has to go ahead and foot the bill, because it is a long process of lawyers and court...


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

YES SER!! said:


> WHENEVER YOU DO AN INSTALL OF AN AFTERMARKET PART, THE DEALERSHIP WILL TRY TO SAY THAT IT WILL VOID THE WARRANTY BUT THE REALITY IS THAT, BY LAW, THEY CANNOT DO THAT UNLESS THE DAMAGE WAS CAUSED DIRECTLY BY THE PART YOU INSTALLED. FOR EXAMPLE, IF YOU INSTALL A NISMO INTAKE AND THE MAF SENSOR GOES BAD, THE WARRANTY IS VOIDED BUT IF YOU INSTALL THE INTAKE AND YOUR BRAKES GO BAD, THEY CANNOT DENY YOU BECAUSE IT IS NOT DIRECTLY RELATED. I AM ALSO LEASING MY 05 SER AND I'VE MODIFIED THE INTAKE, EXHAUST AND ECU BUT I HAVE KEPT ALL MY PARTS SO IF SOMETHING DOES GO WRONG (GOD FORBID) I WILL BE SURE TO RE-INSTALL THE FACTORY PARTS AND ACT LIKE I DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT.


Ohh ok...thanks for clarifying it up for me... because I talked to some people and i got all mixed answers, some saying yea go for it just dont let the dealerships know and others saying your stupid if you do it, its not worth losing warranty over... but i would def keep any of the stock parts if anything were to happen.. im really pushing for it this summer just gotta hope the boss (my dad lol) agrees with me on this one, but your answer should definately give me the leverage i need


----------

